# The Bad Seed



## abraxas (Mar 12, 2009)

You feel alright Bill?


----------



## Chiller (Mar 12, 2009)

Holy cow...what happened to Bill. :er:


----------



## rufus5150 (Mar 12, 2009)

Bill: "Sure, Frank, just hanging out."


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (Mar 12, 2009)

Or maybe "Bill" has *"ceased to be*!"  He is an *ex*-Bill.


----------



## Honu (Mar 12, 2009)

LuckySo-n-So said:


> Or maybe "Bill" has *"ceased to be*!" He is an *ex*-Bill.


 
He's pining for the fjords.


----------



## chantal7 (Mar 13, 2009)

He just sayin hi!  Haha - funny photo !


----------



## Artograph (Mar 13, 2009)

Hee hee heee!!!

:O)


----------



## JE Kay (Mar 13, 2009)

That's a riot... :lmao:


----------



## bjorkfiend (Mar 13, 2009)

...


----------



## KvnO (Mar 13, 2009)

bjorkfiend said:


> That bird needs a V8!  (See what I did there... completely new direction!)



"Look my lad, I know a dead bird when I see one and I'm looking at one right now."

Aaaand we're back to Monty Python...


----------



## abraxas (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for looking everyone!  

Bill's not dead- just desparate.  These little wrens (or whatever they are), were all over these tall weeds near a creek bed picking at the bugs.  It was quite comical. There were maybe a dozen of them all together. Most times they'd perch, peck, and quickly fly to the next weed.  Occasionally one would land and the stalk would bend right over one way or another. Still, they'd do their job as if they were rightside up, release, drop down a couple inches, and then flit off to the next mini-adventure.


----------



## polymoog (Mar 17, 2009)

Haha excellent shot


----------



## Fraggo (Mar 17, 2009)

> "Look my lad, I know a dead bird when I see one and I'm looking at one right now."
> 
> Aaaand we're back to Monty Python...


 
He's not dead, he's just resting.


----------

